# Crossover design software



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am building home speakers and I am clueless on crossover design. Well I guess I understand some of the basics but when it comes to Zobel networks and calculating baffle step and room defractions I am lost. What crossover design software have you guys been using?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

edouble101 said:


> I am building home speakers and I am clueless on crossover design. Well I guess I understand some of the basics but when it comes to Zobel networks and calculating baffle step and room defractions I am lost. What crossover design software have you guys been using?


 I``m sure you`ll find a better response on DIYaudio instead.
Also more detail on drivers used, cabinet design, etc would help.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video Discussion Forum - Wolf - Blogs

Some great tips there about designing passives.

One of the easiest to use is Jeff Bagby's excellent free Excel spreadsheet- Passive Crossover Designer 7. There are other out there that are good and free as well, but you will find a lot of people using PCD7.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I use a Macbook and couldn't get Bagby's software to work on my computer, but maybe I'm slow. 

I use CrossOver to run Windows programs on my computer and have used Xsim with good results: 
XSim free crossover designer - diyAudio

Parts Express crossover component guide is a good way to figure out what components you need for 1st and 2nd order crossovers also. I've been building primarily "full range" two-way setups with low crossovers and found it useful. 
Resources - Crossover Component Selection Guide

Edge can be used to simulate baffle diffraction:
Home of the Edge

Does PCD7 do all these things? If so, I may need to figure out how to get it to work.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video Discussion Forum - Wolf - Blogs
> 
> Some great tips there about designing passives.
> 
> One of the easiest to use is Jeff Bagby's excellent free Excel spreadsheet- Passive Crossover Designer 7. There are other out there that are good and free as well, but you will find a lot of people using PCD7.





Ray21 said:


> I use a Macbook and couldn't get Bagby's software to work on my computer, but maybe I'm slow.
> 
> I use CrossOver to run Windows programs on my computer and have used Xsim with good results:
> XSim free crossover designer - diyAudio
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the links. I have PCD7 but havent spent too much time on it. From first glance it looks like fairly basic.


----------

